# Wooden tees?



## Big Hobbit

So what sort of tees do you use?

Many years ago I read an article about what plastic tees do to the blades on the mowers, and the damage to the micro-ecosystem. Whether there was any truth in the article, or quite how much life is taken off the cutter blades who knows? Anyway, after reading it I changed to wooden tees and have used them for almost 30 years now. Yes they do break but when they do they are then used on par 3's for a few tee shots.

Invariably I end up with more broken tees than I need but then they get "recycled" and are used to peg down divots to stop the birds turning the divot over when searching for food.

So my tip for today; if you don't mind going through a few more tees than you would normally use, change to wooden ones. You'll help increase the life of the mowers. You'll improve the micro-ecosystem. And you'll get to peg down divots, giving them a better chance to knit back into the fairway.


----------



## KrudlerAce

*Tees*

Thanks for the advice.

I have always used plastic tees for my driver tee shots and wooden ones on par 3's hit with irons. I never realised that plastic tees were doing any damage. The interesting thing is plastic tees can break just as easy as the wooden ones. 

Cheers


----------



## broken tee

I never gave it a thought until now. I use the wooden tees if they break; super glue and duct tape work. Ive seen the brush tee and one other that has a stop for perfect height on the ball. Brian it just seems that anything we do or use to have fun with has an impact on some thing. I wouldn't be surprised if some group rise up and protest against golf courses.


----------



## Surtees

I'm a bit the same as KrudlerAce I use a plastic one for my driver/3 wood and use wooden ones for tee shots with my irons. When I started playing I drought 100 wooden tees of ebay for like 5 bucks the were a bit cheap and nasty for breakage but the supply lasted for ages. I've tried all different sorts of tees wood plastic brush set height ones and have come back to just your standard looking tee I have a long one for drives and short ones for iron tees shots. I had never really thought about the environmental impact though.


----------



## stevel1017

I had heard that plastic tees can ding the club face of the drivers, now I don't know how true this is, but I always use wood


----------



## Fourputt

stevel1017 said:


> I had heard that plastic tees can ding the club face of the drivers, now I don't know how true this is, but I always use wood


Um.... no. If anything was going to hurt your driver it would be the ball. The ball is harder, heavier, and has more inertia than any tee.

I use wood tees simply because they are free. I haven't bought a tee in more than 20 years. I find them lying all over the tee boxes. Why should I buy something when others leave them lying around for me to just pick up? :dunno:

As far as breaking, I can sometimes use the same wood tee for more than 18 holes. I seem to be very gentle with them. Quite often, I put the same tee back in the bag after the round that I took out to start it, along with 3 or 4 others that I picked up along the way. My tee pocket runneth over.


----------



## Big Hobbit

broken tee said:


> I never gave it a thought until now. I use the wooden tees if they break; super glue and duct tape work. Ive seen the brush tee and one other that has a stop for perfect height on the ball. Brian it just seems that anything we do or use to have fun with has an impact on some thing. I wouldn't be surprised if some group rise up and protest against golf courses.


The course I play at is surrounded by SSSI, Special Site of Scientific Interest. It's a links course, immediately behind sand dunes and is alive with creatures and critters, and one of the few sites in England of a particular Orchid. Everything we do needs special permission before we even apply for local planning permission. We've been exceptionally lucky with funding for various projects that not only improve the course but also significantly improve the local flora and stabilise the dunes.

Our current project is to build a Sand Martin nesting area into the side of a mound we're building at the end of the course, all of it funded by the club. Every tree hugger in Christandom wants to block the project without even asking if we've approached the various bodies for approval.

And relax 2,3,4 - don't get me on about bl00dy tree huggers


----------



## JamesS

I was always told to use the wooden tees because it produced a better shot. I can't remeber why though.

Edit: I just thought. Did my old golf teacher have shares in a wooden golf tee factory?


----------



## 373

I've always used wooden tees, not for any particular reason. I suppose the ecological reasons are as good as any I've heard for me to keep using them.

Someone gave me a set of 3 brush tees and they're OK, but nothing I see as an improvement. They are currently sitting in a drawer doing nothing.

I've occasionally used a plastic tee when I come across one, but again, no reason for it and I can't see or feel a reason to prefer one material over the other.

The fact is, with few exceptions, the ground in my part of town has a fairly high sand content, so it's softer. I can use one tee for all my drives and still take it home in my pocket. I'm more inclined to break a tee with an iron on a par three, when the tee is shoved much farther into the ground.

And Broken Tee - duct tape??? LOL...


----------



## Tim

Ive always just used whatever tee i grab. Ive always bought wooden ones, with no particular reasoning behind it, they were just the ones I grabbed when I was grabbing them. If I come across a plastic one somehow I use it. I never thought about it.
Now
What the heck kind of special high dollar tees are you guys using where they are so expensive your taping them back together and putting so much thought into it? In the overall scheme, with the cost of the game, I find tees are so inexpensive as to not worry about them. I mean, this broke golfer is trying to figure out how to come up with the money to buy a 300$ driver and then figuring out how to keep my wife from killing me if I pull it off.
Tees? Cmon.


----------



## 373

For my 16th birthday, some of the guys who played golf with my father decided to give me a bit of a gag gift. They gave me a box with 5000 tees in it. If you don't think that's a lot, spill the damned box just once and pick them all up.

I probably used and gave away 1/2 of them over the 45 years since. As you can imagine, they were the usual 1.5" tees that were pretty much a standard when we all had persimmon woods in our bags. They would never tee the ball high enough these days to suit our big titanium drivers.

I gave most of the rest of them away to an artist who wanted to build some sculpture from them, but never heard about it or saw what she did. I still have a couple dozen in a ziplock bag in my closet.


----------



## Tim

DennisM said:


> As you can imagine, they were the usual 1.5" tees that were pretty much a standard when we all had persimmon woods in our bags. *They would never tee the ball high enough these days to suit our big titanium drivers.*


Now maybe I can learn something here. When I started golfing Persimmon was all there was. I quit just when titanium was coming out. Ive never heard of this longer tee for titanium. Would you like to go into that a little bit for me? Im using the short tees still.


----------



## 373

Tim, what it amounts to is, the larger titanium clubheads have deeper faces, (taller top to bottom), than 90% of all that ever existed with persimmon. The driver from my old MacGregor Tourney Custom woods had a face 1-1/2" tall. My PING G15 driver is 2-1/4" tall and there are probably some taller than that.

The thing is, the principle that says the ball should be teed up with about 1/2 of it above the top of the clubhead is still considered to be true, thus the need for longer tees.


----------



## Tim

Well im going to have to go out and try some taller tees then. 
I do notice from the pattern left on my club face I am hitting pretty much everything right in the sweetspot right now, but Ill check into the taller ones.


----------



## kingminers

I have a couple brush tees, but haven't been consistent with them in the past. I pick up a few every round, didn't buy any last year at all. Working at a course and cleaning the teeboxes in the morning will give you plenty.

Never really thought about plastic tees damaging mowers. We cleaned everything off that we could before the mowers got out.


----------



## Tim

I spent 75 cents on some longer tees today.I tried em on the range today and I think they helped out. 
I hit a bucket of 60 and hit at least 50 of em with my driver. I broke two and I let my kid use one and he broke it. I wouldnt give him anymore cause they were so expensive. :cheeky4:


----------



## Surtees

Glad to hear that they made a difference getting your ball to the right tee height will really help your drives!


----------

